# Singapore Police Check / COC



## Xyr90 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all, just lodged my 189 application a week ago and I hope to get my Singapore COC sorted ASAP. From prior experience, this is a HUGE problem especially since I am applying offshore here in Melbourne (eg. have to get fingerprinting appointments, bank check, official letter, etc). Also, the Singapore Police had been pretty adamant on an official letter from DIBP requesting for the COC when I did it back in 2014. However, I expect to only receive said letter when I'm allocated a CO probably in a month's time. Therefore, I was wondering if anyone has experience or tips in speeding this process up? Otherwise, I think it'll probably set me back for a good month or two. Thanks in advance.


----------



## iyertalks (Nov 4, 2014)

You will have to wait for the co letter before Singapore PCC can be applied. Your co will contact you with that letter and then you can apply for the PCC 

It takes a month for the Singapore PCC to come through if you are outside Singapore. 

Cheers. 

G



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyr90 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Iyertalks! The process was painfully slow when I did it here in Melbourne two years ago. 

I was just wondering if there has been any get-around... as I've found some cases online where people were able to pull it off with a compilation of the 189 invite/character requirement page of the visa/ etc. However, these were from awhile back with little or no discussion to vouch for them... Hope someone with any tips or recent experience can share if they've tried something like that!


----------



## iyertalks (Nov 4, 2014)

I did my Singapore PCC last month and waited for the co to contact me to get that letter. Singapore don't entertain anything but a letter from dibp. So hold your hats and wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Does Singapore Police courier COC directly to DIBP ?


----------



## Xyr90 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi there, they'll mail it to you via registered mail. You'll have to upload it into your immiaccount.


----------



## Xyr90 (Jan 7, 2016)

Just to add, they'll mail it to you if you're outside Singapore. Otherwise you can collect it in person. I would suggest the latter if it's convenient for you, definitely faster.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

SG COC can now be released 5 days after application. I know some people who had requested COC even without submitting a letter coming from CO. They just attached the invitation letter that can be downloaded from skillselect account. I will apply for myself tomorrow and give an update on the process.


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

I received my singapore coc without any invitation. I bring only my Eoi acknowledgement letter. No body have time to check that it is eoi letter or visa lodge letter. The thing is that you have to take chance and visit police department.


----------



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

Xyr90 said:


> Just to add, they'll mail it to you if you're outside Singapore. Otherwise you can collect it in person. I would suggest the latter if it's convenient for you, definitely faster.


Thanks mate


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

I applied for the COC using the acknowledgement letter. It took somewhat longer, about 7 working days.


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> SG COC can now be released 5 days after application. I know some people who had requested COC even without submitting a letter coming from CO. They just attached the invitation letter that can be downloaded from skillselect account. I will apply for myself tomorrow and give an update on the process.


I'm waiting for CO contact too, to get the COC. Could you update me, if you can apply COC without the letter from the CO? If you can, I'll give it a try in a few days time too.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Xyr90 (Jan 7, 2016)

MsmSoe said:


> engineer20 said:
> 
> 
> > SG COC can now be released 5 days after application. I know some people who had requested COC even without submitting a letter coming from CO. They just attached the invitation letter that can be downloaded from skillselect account. I will apply for myself tomorrow and give an update on the process.
> ...


A handful of people had no issues with submitting their coc application with the visa receipt/acknowledgment. My CO did not even give me a letter upon request of the COC until much later, and I had to use the requested document checklist for my application. 

The COC officer accepted it after hesitating for abit. So just be prepared for the possibility that a stricter COC officer may not proceed. But honestly, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## MsmSoe (Feb 10, 2016)

Xyr90 said:


> A handful of people had no issues with submitting their coc application with the visa receipt/acknowledgment. My CO did not even give me a letter upon request of the COC until much later, and I had to use the requested document checklist for my application.
> 
> The COC officer accepted it after hesitating for abit. So just be prepared for the possibility that a stricter COC officer may not proceed. But honestly, it shouldn't be an issue.


Alrighty! Thanks, no harm trying, so I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Madhu_kumar (Mar 7, 2016)

*Singapore COC*

I have sent the Singapore coc application with the letter from CO And it's over 13 business days - 2 and half weeks since I have applied to Singapore police force. I also received an acknowledgment with receipt number a week back. Since I applied from Melbourne am not sure on when I will receive the coc by post. Any thoughts? Should I write back to Singapore to know the status ?


----------



## alibaba90 (Dec 4, 2017)

iyertalks said:


> You will have to wait for the co letter before Singapore PCC can be applied. Your co will contact you with that letter and then you can apply for the PCC
> 
> It takes a month for the Singapore PCC to come through if you are outside Singapore.
> 
> ...


Normally, we have 28 days to collect and upload the documents requested by CO. However, per what you have said, it takes a month (30 days) to get COC from Singapore, by that time, we should have already missed the deadline of 28 days, shouldnt we ?


----------

